# In The Market For New Exhaust



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

I am looking for a new exhaust. I have a Super Trapp Mudslinger Exhaust as of now, but I find it entirly to loud. I am going to put in a new exhaust system from the manifold back, I will need to snorkel it as I like to ride in water. I have a 05 Grizzly 660. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

the hmf swamp series would be a good choice as there is no packing. dont know how they sound on the grizzly though.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

There actually is packing in the swamp seris but its just a slip on but its a very very good exhaust


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yea best bet would be the swamp series from hmf. from hmfracing.com there 399.95 for the standard and the xl version is 369.95. you could find them cheaper but i decided to give you a quick price. the xl is louder then the reg but throws out a little more hp


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The HMF Swamp Series has NO packing in them. I can get you a Swamp Series shipped to your door for a Great Price...just PM for the Info. Its Through Mud-Throwers.com. They are also a sponsor on the site here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I thought that too but someone told me there was packing in the front of it, in front of the metal baffle ????


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

I don't know about the reg swamp but the swamp xl has packing in it. I had mine apart cleanin it out ,and it is fiberglass not stainless wool


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

The regulations swamp has packing.
I have made several post on this subject. Most recently in the exhaust thread. I have not had a chance to load photos but will in a few days.


----------

